# Finally Got My First Spawn!



## SwimmyTheBetta (Jul 7, 2010)

After my first spawning attempt failed, I tried again with my wild pair. I supervised them yesterday for about 5 hours. I got home around 3 hours ago to find lots of eggs! There's probably 50-75 in the nest. I removed the female and the male is busy guarding the nest. Here's pics:

The male









Male and female in spawning tank









Eggs!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If they're wild splendens why did you remove the female? Wild splendens pairs can be housed together.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmm that's interesting 1f2f! I never knew that. I can't wait to see how your spawn turns out!!


----------



## SwimmyTheBetta (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the posts. I didn't know they could be housed together, but he was getting pretty aggressive towards her and kept running her away from the nest. He will even flare at me if I walk by the tank. So far everything is going good and he hasn't eaten any eggs. Hopefully this spawn will turn out nice


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice job good luck. I'm still waiting on my bro little fighter betta to grow up.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Yayyyy! Congrats & good luck!


----------



## SwimmyTheBetta (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, I was concerned because I saw tons of eggs laying at the bottom. The male kept putting them back, then more would fall. As I continued watching, I noticed the eggs began swimming back up to the nest. Then I realized they hatched! They are so cute! There's gotta be 100-200. I know they probably won't all make it to adulthood, but I still couldn't believe I had that many. Looks like this will be a nice, big spawn 










I know that's not the best pic, but they are the little white dots all over the ground and the plants.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I was lucky enough with my dragon spawn in September to see the eggs hatch....It's hard to believe my giant fry used to be little white specks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What an awesome thing to see!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It really is. If you watch the eggs on the bottom they start to shake and within an hour or so they hacth


----------



## SwimmyTheBetta (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, all the fry are now free swimming except for about 3. A few were starting to swim around at about 1, but by the time I discovered them my male was chowing down on them. I was kind of surprised since he hadn't eaten any until then, but I removed him. I'm going to feed them VE tonight and MW in the morning.


----------



## SwimmyTheBetta (Jul 7, 2010)

The fry are doing great. They will be a week old on Friday  So far, none have died that I know of. I counted at least 50 in one of the 'hot spots' and about 20 more in other parts of the tank. For the first two feedings I fed VE and every feeding since then I have fed hard boiled egg yolk twice a day. They gobble up the egg yolk much faster than the VE and I read it is much more nutritious too. It seems like every morning when I wake up they are bigger than they were the night before. I am going to do my first water change today since they are finally big enough for me to see if I were to suck any up. So far so good  I will try to post some pics this weekend.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Keep us updated!


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Post some of pics or video of your babies if you can lol. I would love to see them and compare to mine if I get any later on.


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

congrats to your successful spawn. since they are a week old, u only have to be extra caring for a week or two, cause after passing the 2-3week mark, most of the fry will survive to hansome adults!! keep us updated


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on your spawn. We would love some poics if you can post some.


----------



## SwimmyTheBetta (Jul 7, 2010)

The fry are a week old today  The first water change went good and didn't appear to kill off any fry. I am only going to do water changes every 2-3 days until they are 2 weeks old, then I'll start doing daily water changes. I am still feeding hard boiled egg yolk, but I am going to start hatching BBS today. I'll probably start feeding it to them on Sunday. I also took some pics.

3 days old









1 week old









Sorry about the bad pics. They have started swimming a lot more instead of just sitting at the surface, so it's hard to get good pics.


----------



## SwimmyTheBetta (Jul 7, 2010)

The fry are about a week and a half. I have continued feeding egg yolk and also started feeding BBS. They are still growing very quickly and I have only had one fry die so far. I have already done about 4 water changes and will start dailys when the fry hit 2 weeks. Sorry about the bad pictures before. I found the macro settings on my camera so I took some better ones.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Aah cute little babies!!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

This may be a silly question, but does anyone know why I can only see some pictures and others I only get the little white box with the red X in it? I am guessing something is not set correctly.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

AHHHh SO STINKIN CUTE! <3

Do you have a video feature on your camera? you should try to video them. =D


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

PeggyJ: try reload the page , or point your mouse to the small white box with red cross, and right click choose show picture/image

hope u can see those pics, they r cute and healthy fry!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks brandonwlee... i tried that but it didnt work... oh well.


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

PeggyJ maybe thats something to do with your browser security settings. maybe you can try logging in from other computer in your workplace etc. or get some computer expert to fix it for you  cheers


----------



## Chrisssy (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi i love your wild pair i want to get a pair too still keeping my eye on the ones at the store  .

Yes your female and male can be kept together and if you keep them in they're together the will always breed and you will have babies popping up every where but do note that they cant be kept with betta splenden females since these guys are much more calmer and in most cases arnt as aggressive as our fancy bettas good luck and congrats


----------



## SwimmyTheBetta (Jul 7, 2010)

The fry turned 4 weeks old on Friday. I have been doing daily water changes and they are growing like crazy. I am still feeding egg yolk, but I have cut it back to once a day. For the second feeding I started feeding frozen foods about a week ago. As more start to accept the frozen, I will switch solely to it in another week or so. I was only able to take a few pics, but I'll try to have more up soon


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They look just right for their age! Good job!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice job! Keep us posted... I was reading through the thread - What is VE?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Vinegar eels.


----------

